# Apple cider vinegar vs. Metformin



## tripletotal (Sep 24, 2013)

http://m.care.diabetesjournals.org/content/27/1/281.full

Interesting article on the effectiveness of apple cider vinegar on improving insulin sensitivity.


----------



## dudcki27 (Sep 24, 2013)

But man that shit tastes nasty. Shit my wife uses it in her hair.


----------



## thebrick (Sep 24, 2013)

Good post. I'm one of those guys that love vinegar.


----------



## srd1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I get really bad heartburn when on aas tagment prilosec nothing relieves the pain....buddy told me to take a shot glass of apple cider vineger every morning the raw unprocessed kind and seriously it knocks it right out guys completely stuff tastes like rotten ass but it works.


----------



## tripletotal (Sep 25, 2013)

srd1 said:


> I get really bad heartburn when on aas tagment prilosec nothing relieves the pain....buddy told me to take a shot glass of apple cider vineger every morning the raw unprocessed kind and seriously it knocks it right out guys completely stuff tastes like rotten ass but it works.



Gonna try that with the heart burn I get from cialis. Thanks, srd1!


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 25, 2013)

You guys will have to check out earthclinic.com .  Its a natural remedy site and has come in handy for me on more than one occasion.  You would be surprised how many ailments are remedied by Apple Cider vinegar alone.  Just make sure you get the kind with the mother. 

Earth Clinic - Holistic Health and Alternative Medicine


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah organic cloudy apple cider vinegar can bust up rocks in your kidneys and u can shoot them out your dick like a carnival game.  I drink it daily 2 Oz usually in 8oz cranberry 100% juice  so I get two benefits .


----------



## srd1 (Sep 25, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Gonna try that with the heart burn I get from cialis. Thanks, srd1!



No problem brother!!!


----------



## jacked391 (Sep 25, 2013)

srd1 said:


> I get really bad heartburn when on aas tagment prilosec nothing relieves the pain....buddy told me to take a shot glass of apple cider vineger every morning the raw unprocessed kind and seriously it knocks it right out guys completely stuff tastes like rotten ass but it works.



Organic baking soda works wonders for heartburn an ph in body. Thanks ib. Cider vinegar great also i have it everyday also. Thanks again ib.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah thats true  as jacked said..marathon athletes use 1/3 teaspoon baking soda as a way to combat lactic acid in their muscles prior to an event as in up to the days event ..Since blood is a high percentage of water and body preforms best and functions best on a neutral ph balance its good to keep that in check..  high acidity is hard on the organs..


----------



## MajorMelon (Oct 18, 2013)

Tren is usually the culprit in major heartburn issues. I also use acv but put a tbl in 8oz of water, then add 300mg ginger extract, and a squeeze of Lemonade Flavored Mio. And as mentioned in earlier posts the baking soda helps with ph and alkalizing the body. Add an avocado a day and 40g of figs a day and maybe a cucumber w/skin and it drastically cuts acidity levels in the body.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 19, 2013)

Major why is metformin / vinegar in heading?  U got me curious . Lol..


----------



## MajorMelon (Oct 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Major why is metformin / vinegar in heading?  U got me curious . Lol..



Not sure my brotha. Triple started this thread, lol. I believe he was saying it may be possible to replace met with acv. Metformin is really becoming quite the wonder drug for health recently. Life Extension made a statement saying everybody in America should be using it, not just diabetics. If high gi foods are in your diet, its a good drug.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 20, 2013)

Ohh  no kidden?   Thanks major.. i was spacin off..


----------



## nexypoole (Oct 21, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Diabetes Care | Mobile
> 
> Interesting article on the effectiveness of apple cider vinegar on improving insulin sensitivity.



I was really glad to read the article and the main thing was like was that I'd tried this recipe of ACV and believe me my experience was really awesome like I'd cut down my BP that to which was not getting lowered since so many months.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 22, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> http://m.care.diabetesjournals.org/content/27/1/281.full
> 
> Interesting article on the effectiveness of apple cider vinegar on improving insulin sensitivity.



That is a super interesting article. Too bad ACV tastes so horrid!!


----------

